# Life-sized Mario, Nintendog created with 3DS AR Cards



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

A Nintendo 3DS owner has used printable augmented reality cards to create a life-sized mario and a nintendog. This is possible only when the cards are blown up to a massive size. Judging by the images, it looks like 4 A4 sized sheets were used to create one huge A2 card.[/p]



Source


----------



## L-Lawliet (Feb 28, 2011)

This is so cool, it also means people don't have to worry about losing their original cards, they can just print out newer, perhaps even improved, versions.


----------



## redact (Feb 28, 2011)

haha, awesome
gonna try this when i get my 3ds next month :3


----------



## skawo96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Heh, I'm 99% sure that the (Mario) model used is actually exactly the same as the NSMBWii one.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the first things I thought of when these augmented reality things came out is "can you print them out off the internet instead of buying them"?  (like a true pirate!)

However, enlarging them never crossed my mind.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 28, 2011)

Good to see it finally happen, I had this idea a while ago.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2011)

tht looks amazing... i seriously cant imagine this is 3d. The quality looks very fine and polished, u cant see tht on smaller cards


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2011)

Super...now I can't wait to take pics like that


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2011)

What happens if you take a picture of two identical Mario cards next to each other? Would two Mario figures appear?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great!!! I can't wait for the 3DS... even more eager now!!


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 28, 2011)

btw, 2 A4 sheets = A3.

Seriously though this is awesome!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 28, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> What happens if you take a picture of two identical Mario cards next to each other? Would two Mario figures appear?


Most likely, I know you can have say a Mario and a link card to appear at once if you have the two cards next to each other.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 28, 2011)

If anyone's curious why Mario is bigger on the large card, it's because the camera judges the distance of the card as close when it sees the huge card (Like how an object appears larger or smaller the closer or farther you are from it). You could also probably do the reverse and make a really tiny Mario using this trick.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 28, 2011)

I've prepared super-hi-res AR card printouts, using the official PDF file.

http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Q-mark-AR-CARD.png
http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Mario-AR-CARD.png
http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/ToonLink-AR-CARD.png
http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Kirby-AR-CARD.png
http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Samus-AR-CARD.png
http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Pikmin-AR-CARD.png

Now you can print these out yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I'm gonna pop over to the GameStation my bro works at, talk to him about this.
This could be exactly the kind of draw they need to get their 3DS pre-order targets, it's one a day.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was already having fun with AR cards on my gizmondo.

But this seems much much more improved and fun.

Can't wait to have my 3DS (25th of march in europe if there is one left when I come back from work).


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I've prepared super-hi-res AR card printouts, using the official PDF file.
> 
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Q-mark-AR-CARD.png
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Mario-AR-CARD.png
> ...



Awesome. Thanks alot! I'll be sure to use them when I get my 3DS next month!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 28, 2011)

These are so cool. :


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> These are so cool. :


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 28, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but to me this shows that the cards themselves recieve no special treatment in order to allow them to interact with the 3DS, it's simply programmed to recognise set 2D images on those cards and react accordingly by creating the 3D models.

Therefore is it not possible in a future software update for the system to do this with any 2D image? Example, if I was to put a photo of a friend of mine in front of the system, would it be able to generate a 3D model of her? It certainly seems at least possible. I hope Nintendo add this feature, it would add a lot of potential to the system. Notable applications include pretty solid leaps forward for any trading card game (unsubtle hinty nudge towards the Pokemon Trading Card Game we all regularly demand a remake of). We already know the 3DS can handle multiple cards at once as well. Mix that in to the games with the ability to add our own images with this feature and you're on to a win. 

Imagine it. The latest Dragon Quest or Final Fantasy game. You can create your character's 3D model using any image you can acquire like the Mii Creator, only you could then project that image AR style so the epic final boss battle in fact takes place on your dining room table. Of course the idea needs a little work, I'm just the thinky guy, the designers fill in the gaps with red pen.

Also, whoever it was that took the photo of the life-size Mario crashed out in a living room chair, you're a genius.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

I just had an awesome idea. Imagine this: life-sized augmented reality 3D pokemon battles..........
Pure bliss!


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 28, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> I just had an awesome idea. Imagine this: life-sized augmented reality 3D pokemon battles..........
> Pure bliss!



Naw, dude. Naw....

DUEL MONSTERS! lol.

Imagine us FINALLY actually being able to play with expensive holographic technology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously, though, 3D Pokemon battles would be cool.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 28, 2011)

Not to be an ass or anything but does this really count as "news"?


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yes. It counts as some pretty interesting "news".


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Feb 28, 2011)

this ................. is NEWSSS ... to me xDD


----------



## Ikki (Feb 28, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Therefore is it not possible in a future software update for the system to do this with any 2D image? Example, if I was to put a photo of a friend of mine in front of the system, would it be able to generate a 3D model of her?



The 3DS has programmed character models to be shown when certain figure is detected by the camera. That's how this kind of AR works. It is kinda possible given the depth perception the 3D camera has that if your friend steps in front of the frontal cameras (not a photo), the 3DS would detect some facial details and such and generate a very rough model. But it's highly unlikely. 

But out of a 2D image? No. I almost can assure you it's not possible.


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Mar 1, 2011)

im guessing the extra large cards will make the AR Games themselves a lot larger in appearence as well? So we could have 'life sized' target practice? or does it just work with the AR Cards with 'statues' of the characters?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

In the words of LK: "Holy Ra!  Real Monsters!"


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

sixteenbuttons said:
			
		

> im guessing the extra large cards will make the AR Games themselves a lot larger in appearence as well? So we could have 'life sized' target practice? or does it just work with the AR Cards with 'statues' of the characters?


that would be really cool, like a full size dragon xD

EDIT: Someone try this out with an A0 piece of paper >


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 1, 2011)

I should tape two of these cards over my nips to create boobies.


----------



## nando (Mar 1, 2011)

i wanna see a life size pikmin


----------



## pocchama1996 (Mar 1, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i wanna see a life size pikmin


Life size pikmin would be extremely tiny.

actually the regular cards probably give a pretty accurate pikmin height


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 1, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i wanna see a life size pikmin


Well, that would depend entirely on how big you think Olimar is.
Personally, I think he's the size of my thumb. So making a life-sized Pikmin wouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweet. I saw someone proposed the idea, and I'm glad someone did it.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 1, 2011)

This is like Invizimals... but better.


----------



## Devin (Mar 1, 2011)

Someone needs to do this large scale. I'm talking about a 500 foot Mario statue in a persons back yard.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 1, 2011)

This is awesome, I was expecting it to just be normal sized. Can't wait to get my 3DS.. Now how am I going to print out a giant ar mario card...


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanna see what happens when he plays shooting games with that huge "? Block" card.


Life-size dragon?


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I wanna see what happens when he plays shooting games with that huge "? Block" card.
> 
> Life-size dragon?








Depending on the size of the card, you could have a ten-foot dragon in your room (well, it wouldn't fit in a room. You'd have a 10ft dragon in your _driveway_). You'd have to actually run around it and shoot. _Awesome_


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agreed, but if you make it so big that you have to use it outdoors, people who can see you will think you've gone crazy. Running around with your3ds pointed up at the sky xD


----------



## webjedi (Mar 1, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Now you can print these out yourself.



Thanks for making these.  I'll be great fun to try them out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Signed - your Folding buddy.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

You could take the files to a Kinko's or similar print shop to get really big posters of them made. Might cost you a bit, unless you have "special" connections, but it would be SO worth it.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 1, 2011)

What would be nice is a ? Block card really big, like the size of that darts thingy, and a 3DS game that would turn it into the darts thingy, and use the stylus to flick arrows.
Lol, just an imagination


----------



## Narayan (Mar 1, 2011)

will there be uhmm... 3D girls... y'know... for....


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 1, 2011)

Would a thinner or wider card make a fat/skinny mario?


----------



## Zorua (Mar 1, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Would a thinner or wider card make a fat/skinny mario?



I don't think so. Imo, it can't see the width, only the length.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 1, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> will there be uhmm... 3D girls... y'know... for....


OH MY GOD, LOVE PLUS 3DS...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 1, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maedhros for Nintendo President!


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 1, 2011)

SWEET all we need now are TITS in 3D


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 1, 2011)

They'll eventually make one.

But people on the US won't be able to play. =X

They can even sell new AR card with different clothes and such. =P


----------



## Ikki (Mar 1, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> They'll eventually make one.
> 
> But people on the US won't be able to play. =X
> 
> They can even sell new AR card with different clothes and such. =P



They already are making one.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 1, 2011)

The 3D effect works with the 3DS on the vertical?? Good to see this trailer, it removed a fear I had with the two screens...


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The 3D effect works with the 3DS on the vertical??


No.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 1, 2011)

If I put like the Mario one on my wall as a poster, would he be standing on my wall...?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 1, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> If I put like the Mario one on my wall as a poster, would he be standing on my wall...?



Yup, he would. There was a photo of link standing on a laptop's screen.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 1, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I guess I'll have to settle for AR floor mats instead of a poster.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2011)

wow i could imagine this in GAME or somewhere. Big AR mat glued to floor with a 3DS camera fixed on it. Would be a great selling strategy.

And about the thinness/thickness, i presume it works the same if you think about it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also a question about AR in general; what happens if you put your hand through a nintendog etc?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> wow i could imagine this in GAME or somewhere. Big AR mat glued to floor with a 3DS camera fixed on it. Would be a great selling strategy.
> 
> And about the thinness/thickness, i presume it works the same if you think about it....
> 
> ...


I think your either goes right through it or the image would mess up.

That would be a nice demo.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both. It goes through a little and then the image disappears


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 1, 2011)

I sense a terrible new wave of whack-a-mole games similar to how the DS had tons of quiz games.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, now if only we can touch them...


----------



## 2s Bs (Mar 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've prepared super-hi-res AR card printouts, using the official PDF file.
> 
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Q-mark-AR-CARD.png
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/125264/Mario-AR-CARD.png
> ...



Using RupeeClock's pictures, I have split the images  into 4, turned them into a *.rar and uploaded them. Not all are done. The object is to stick them together and you have a AR card on steroids! Here they are! Also, please tell me if they work as I have not got a 3DS. NOTE: Download 1 means it is manually made. Download 2 means they don't contain the original and are made at http://picslice.com/ . NOTE: I AM HAVING PROBLEMS CREATING THE DOWNLOAD 2 RAR FILES, SO YOU WILL HAVE TO USE *.zip. 

AR Card:
Download 1 *.rar: http://bit.ly/hJMHkM Download 1 *.zip: Coming soon Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/gErHm0

Mario:
Download 1  *.rar: http://bit.ly/e7P338 Download 1 *.zip: Coming Soon. (Note: you will have to overlap the images a bit to get it proper and this has not been made by me yet so these images may be eventually changed.) Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/iddIK3

Link:
All Download 1: Coming Soon. Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/hGidwk

Kirby:
All Download 1: Coming Soon. Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/eeMX9j

Samus:
All Download 1: Coming Soon. Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/gdwpTe

Pikmin:
All Download 1: Coming Soon. Download 2 *.rar: Read above. Download 2 *.zip: http://bit.ly/gEiETz

P.S. I only used Preview (Mac) to crop Download 1 Files. RupeeClock, if you want me to take these down, or remove your original pictures, please PM me and I'll take it down from MediaFire.

P.P.S. I would appreciate it if anyone left comments. If you are, please be honest.


----------

